
Beto O’Rourke outed as Cult of Dead CoW member, phreaker and writer of screeds - okket
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/03/it-turns-out-beto-orourke-stole-phone-service-pirated-software-as-a-kid/
======
idDriven
The Cult of Dead Cow thing made me a little hopeful, then I read the comments
where someone referenced O'Rourke taking almost half a million from the oil &
gas lobby, despite signing a pledge not to accept money from fossil fuel
interests.

Counterarguments are then that out of almost 70 million raised (which seems
like an astronomical amount) half a million is not a big deal and they were
from individuals (gas executives) and not PAC's so there may be plausible
deniability to some degree.

Still 99+% chance better than Ted Cruz I guess.

Source: [https://splinternews.com/by-accepting-oil-money-beto-
orourke...](https://splinternews.com/by-accepting-oil-money-beto-orourke-
broke-a-promise-to-1831000480)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19400691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19400691)

